# Defy plan



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

So I picked a 2014 Defy frameset for cheap. Since I already have a seatpost, saddle handlebars and stem all I really need is a drivetrain and a decent set of wheels. I have my mind set on Rival 1. Anyway My question is, I want to upgrade to the carbon/alloy fork like the Defy 3 What problems will I run into? Both have OverDrive headsets and steerer tubes. I am not too familiar with Giant Bicycles So anyone with knowledge of these models Please chime in and give me some advice, I really need it


----------

